# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Καθαρισμός κλουβιού

## mariakappa

ηθελα να σας ρωτησω πως καθαριζετε τα κλουβια σας γιατι εχω πεθανει στο καθαρισμα και θελω τουλαχιστον να το κανω σωστα.
καθε εβδομαδα ή 10 μερες πλενω το κατω μερος του κλουβιου με μπετατιν ή detol.το ντετολ ειναι για μικροβια αλλα το μπετατιν ειναι για ολα, μικροβια, μηκυτες και ιους.εσεις?

----------


## jk21

απλο πλυσιμο με υγρο για τα πιατα και λυξο ξυδι .καλο πλυσιμο και σιγουρο με διαλλυμα 1 χλωρινη 10 νερο ! και πολυ καλο ξεπλυμμα και στεγνωμα

----------


## vikitaspaw

καθε 15 περιπου αλλάζω την άμμο απο κατω κ πλένω τα συρταράκια με γαντάκια, καυτό νερό κ dettol κρεμοσάπουνο. Μια φορά το μήνα καθάρισμα κ τα κάγκελα από κατω με βούρτσα κ κρεμοσάπουνο dettol. Βασικα τα παπαγαλοειδη τα καθαριζω πιο ανετα κ πιο ευκολα αφου τα βγαζω απ το κλουβι, τα αφηνω να περιφερονται κ κανω ανετα τη δουλεια μου. Με τα καναρινια εχω λιγο θεμα...

----------


## χρηστος

εγώ τα καθαρίζω τα κλουβιά και τις κλούβες με το πιεστικό κάθε 7μέρες αφού βγάλω τα πουλιά από μέσα  :Stick Out Tongue: 
και ένας λόγος παραπάνω διότι είναι 30 κλουβιά μικρά και μεγάλα και με βολεύει πολύ

----------


## svevo30

Συνήθως καθαρίζω τον πάτο του κλουβιού δυο φορές την εβδομάδα με υγρό πιάτων και μια φορά το μήνα ένα σαπούνισμα με χλωρίνη και μετά με υγρό πιάτων. Πολύ καλή ιδέα αυτή με το dettol κρεμοσάπουνο, θα το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## vikitaspaw

> εγώ τα καθαρίζω τα κλουβιά και τις κλούβες με το πιεστικό κάθε 7μέρες αφού βγάλω τα πουλιά από μέσα 
> και ένας λόγος παραπάνω διότι είναι 30 κλουβιά μικρά και μεγάλα και με βολεύει πολύ


Καλα εσυ παιδι μου με τοσα πουλια οντως μονο πιεστικο σε εσωνε!! Τοσα πουλια που τα βγαζεις απο μεσα, που τα πας μεχρι να καθαρισεις?? φανταζομαι δεν τα αφηνεις ανεξελεγκτα ολα μαζι να πετανε μεσα στο σπιτι...πλακα θα ειχε!!

----------


## χρηστος

όχι φυσικά δεν τα αφήνω ελεύθερα στο σπίτι θα ήταν ένα τεράστιο κοπάδι που θα έκανε τον χώρο χάλια  μόνο οι παπαγάλοι είναι η εξαίρεση :Happy0196: 
  απλά εχω 5-6 ζευγαροστρες που δεν τις χρησιμοποιώ και τα βάζω για 10 λεπτά εκεί

----------


## damoglis

στο πατο βαζει κανεις χαρτι?

----------


## mariakappa

εγω.χρησιμοποιω χαρτι κουζινας που αλλαζω ανα 3 περιπου μερες για να μπορω να ελεγχω τις κουτσουλιες τους.

----------


## vikitaspaw

εγω χρησιμοποιουσα παλια , απλα μυριζει σχετικα ευκολα κ δεν απορροφαει τοσο καλα την υγρασια οσο η αμμος. Με την αμμο εχω ξενοιασει...κ καθε 15 που αλλαζω κ παλι δεν εχει λερωσει ουτε μυρισει..Βεβαια εξαρταται κ απο το μεγεθος του κλουβιου..

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρια εγω προσφατα σκεφτηκα μια πατεντα και γλυτωσα πολυ χρονο γιατι με τοσα πουλια ειχα πεθανει κι εγω και ποσο μαλλον αν σκεφτεις οτι το δωματιο πουβτα εχω το χρησιμοποιω κιολας..2 φορες τη μερα σκουπα κτλ! Επειδη πανω στο κλουβι της ρικας ηταν η φωλια και δε μπορουσα να το μετακινησω για πλυσιμο ειχαν σπασει τα νευρα μου. Εκανα το εξης λοιπον. Πιανω ναυλον τραπεζομαντηλο απο αυτα τα διαφανα μιας χρησεως, μεσα στο κλουβι στον πατο και πεφτουν ολα μεσα. Καθε δυο μερες το μαζευω και βαζω αλλο. Το ιδιο εκανα και στο κλουβι της Μπεμπας και σωθηκα. Τα πλαστικα στο κατω μερος του κλουβιου μενουν πεντακαθαρα. Βεβαια τα δικα μου καθονται κυριως πανω απ το κλουβι και δεν ασχολουνται με το ναϋλον καθολου. Κατα τα αλλα τωρα που ειναι χειμωνας και ειναι δυσκολο να κανω καθαριοτητα κλουβιων στο μπαλκονι, μια φορα την εβδομαδα στην μπανιερα με καυτο νερο, μυλοξυδο και σοδα μαγειρικης για το πανω μερος του κλουβιου. Στονκατω μερος σφουγγαρι βουτυγμενο σε νερο με ελαχιστη χλωρινη. Με την πατεντα που εκανα παντως νομιζω οτι το πλυσιμο δε θα χρειαζεται καθε βδομαδα :Happy:

----------


## jk21

σχετικα με το πλυσιμο να διευκρινισω οτι απο τον καιρο που χρησιμοποιω πελλετς πριονιδιου συμπιεσμενου ,περιοριζεται σε τακτικο στα σκευη (ειδικα της αυγοτροφης )  και πατηθρες ( αυτες οχι απαραιτητα συχνα γιατι δεν λερωνουν αναλογως των λιγων πουλιων για τον χωρο που τα εχω )  και μονο καθε 20ημερο στο κλουβι .το καλοκαιρι βεβαια πιο συχνα

----------


## panos70

Στον πατο βαζω χαρτι Α3 στις ζευγαρωστρες και στα κλουβακια Α4  και το αλαζω αναλογος με τις κουτσουλιες τους συνηθος μια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα,και για πλυσιμο καθε μια φορα το μηνα περιπου με υγρο για πιατα και χλωρινη σε σπρει και καλο πλυσιμο βεβαια ,να σημιοσω οτι απο κατω δεν εχω συρματινο καγκελο,παντος κι εγω ειμαι υπερ της αμμου γιατι καποτε που την χρησιμοποιουσα ειχε καταπληκτικα αποτελεσματα

----------


## jk21

αυτο το χειμωνα και αμα δεν εχουν επαφη με τον πατο .το καλοκαιρι αλλαγη καθε 1 μερα (αν δεν υπαρχει καγκελωτος πατος ) ή 2 το πολυ (αν υπαρχει ) γιατι δεν εχει την απορροφητικοτητα που εχει το χαρτι κουζινας πχ που σε παιρνει να το αφησεις αντιστοιχα 1-2 μερες παραπανω σε καθε περιπτωση .Παντως ειδικα στα κλουβια που το μεγεθος τους ταιριαζει τα Α3 ,Α4 ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση εφοσον γινεται τακτικη αλλαγη τους .το καλο τους σε σχεση με το χαρτι κουζινα ειναι οτι το δευτερο αν το φτανουν ,το μετατρεπουν πιο ευκολα σε ...υλικο φωλιας

----------


## Slam

Τον πλαστικό πάτο τον βγάζω και τον καθαρίζω κάθε 2 μέρες, το καθαρίζω πρώτα με νερό ζεστό και μετά το τρίβω με μπεταντιν.Τον καγκελωτό πάτο με τι να τον καθαρίζω?

----------


## panos70

> τον πλαστικό πάτο τον βγάζω και τον καθαρίζω κάθε 2 μέρες, το καθαρίζω πρώτα με νερό ζεστό και μετά το τρίβω με μπεταντιν.τον καγκελωτό πάτο με τι να τον καθαρίζω?


........................με καφτο νερο και υγρο για πιατα με σφουγγαρι

----------


## Slam

Δεν θα σκουριάσει???

----------


## vicky_ath

> Δεν θα σκουριάσει???


Όχι δεν παθαίνει τίποτα. Παρ' ολ' αυτά μπορείς μετά με μια πετσέτα να το σκουπίσεις αν θέλεις!

Εγώ επειδή το κλουβί μου δεν χωράει στη ντουζιέρα για να το πλύνω(εδώ με το ζόρι το μετακινώ..) το καθαρίζω τοπικά με σφουγγάρι/βετέξ, αν κάπου στα κάγκελα έχει λερωθεί. Το μόνο που πλένω είναι ο πάτος, οι πατήθρες κ τα παιχνίδια, με καυτό νερό κ σαπούνι!
Στον πάτο βάζω χαρτι από τα διαφημιστικά που αφήνουν στην οικοδομή μας, το οποίο αλλάζω αναλόγως κάθε 1-3 μέρες.

Γενικώς μπορώ να πω πως τα πουλάκια μου είναι πολύ καθαρά κ έτσι ο καθαρισμός είναι σχετικά εύκολος!  :winky:

----------


## Slam

Οκ ευχαριστώ!Εμένα γενικότερα που είναι και lovebird αφοδεύει πολύ συχνά.....

----------


## aTomGR

Ένα από τα καλύτερα που υπάρχουν είναι αυτό
http://www.f10biocare.co.uk/products.html
Με αυτό που έχει και σαπούνι πλένουμε και απολυμαίνουμε με το σκέτο μπορούμε αφού πλυθούν ή χωρίς να πλυθούν είτε να το κάνουμε σπρέι είτε με πανί να περνάμε τις επιφάνειες.
Τέλος με το απολυμαντικό χεριών πλένουμε τα χέρια μας, όσοι δηλαδή δεν φοράνε γάντια όταν καθαρίζουν.

----------


## giotakismille

εγω βαζο εφυμεριδα κια αναλογα με το ποσες κουτσουλιες κανουν το αλλαζω.....

----------

